# No acseleretor



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

does not have graphic accelerator
Hey guys..
Please help anyone with following problem-i had game need for speed most wanted-it was ok <play>..Now i installed another game but once i try to start it -game just cut off and next message appear"Your computer does not have graphic accelerator"
I don`t know what is that mean and how to solve this problem..
If any one know that-please help..
Thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need a compatible graphics card.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, but how will I know what graphic card is comparative ?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

What you mean compatible ?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Look up the game requirements. You need hardware that meets the minimum requirements.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok I'll look tonight for that .... I've got 3gb nvidia GeForce video card, I know It my sound ridiculous but I'm not very good in computers , there is defo something frong with it as I tried to install the other game and it starts , then you can play for 30min and then computer crashes ... Despite that system still work/freeze , only monitor goes off... Then hard reboot required
Could you explain in details if you dont mind what the best to do ... I assuming that graphic card plays up ... Can I change for better one ....? And wcich one to choose?thanks


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking at the specs for this game, don't think upgrading is going to help with a game this old. Issues you are experiencing may be because trying to play vintage PC games on a modern PC.

Need for Speed: Most Wanted was designed to work with single core 1.4Ghz CPU, GeForce 2 32MB card, 256MB Ram. According to ehow.com

Is this a Windows 98 game? 
These recommended settings seem pretty dated.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Mhouser for your info... NFS is works pretty good on my pc 
I installed recently game called 'Hard Truck 2'' it's quite old game 2001-2003 I think and when I try to launch it , cuts off quickly and then message appearing 'your computer does not have graphic accelerator,.... Then I installed another game which is from year 2009 called 'hard truck 3 - rig&roll'
And when I launch it, then game starts , however after 30min play monitor crashes, system freeze , hard reboot required, after rebooting when I try to load last saved episode of the game it says that loading playing world but never loads , unless you go back to new games ,,... For this 2 games I didnt look for system requirments ,, will do today in some stage ....also any other games year 2009 and after such as crysis do same: crashes after little while you play ...wonder if there something you can advise guys .... My PC is dell vostro 230.....


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/

This is a sticky at the top of the forum but...who reads those?

Intel GMA X4500 integrated graphics is what you have unless you have upgraded it? It shares system memory and isn't very good at gaming. Crysis is highly doubtful. Go run system requirements on any game you are wanting to play. It will do the checking for you. If your machine meets the requirements. Maybe something can be done. If not you are S.O.L.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks skivvywaver for info, however in tried to type game name in the but it couldnt find,,.... so i went and took some manual check up ..... please have a look ..... this is the game requirments from the game that crashes after 30min play(monitor goes off,processor still work but freezes)


Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7 (32/64-bit supported)
Intel Core 2 Duo @3.0 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
2 GB of RAM
256 MB nVidia GeForce 8800 or ATI Radeon HD 3870 video card
Sound card
10 GB free HDD space
DVD-ROM drive or Internet connectionhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rig_'n'_Roll#cite_note-SysRq1-2
and down below is my pc details:

Intel(R) Core (TM)2 duo CPU [email protected]
-CPU speed-2.9Ghz
- RAM- 3.1GB
OS - windows 7(build 7600) 32bit
Video card :GForce GT220
Video RAM-2.2GB
Pixel shader version 4.1
Vertex shader version-4.1
Sound card
Nvidia high definition audio

Could you please advise what the problem might be tha it crashes after a little while of play....

P.S. what`s mean S.O.L.
much appreciated


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

this is graphic ATTACHMENT


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes I'm just found now the old game where message appearing , your computer don't have graphic accelerator ' was designed for windows 98/2000 or xp !


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

Hard Truck 2 is a DirectX 7 game, I always have problems with my games on Windows 7 for games that use DirectX older than version 9. 

Hopefully theres a mod or something for this game.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok, I got you re hard truck 2 - its not supporting OS,what mean mod for this game?
Also if you look above in my postes when I compared system for hard truck 3,
Could anyone suggest why it keep crashed a monitor? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

By mod I mean player made edits to the game files to make it work for newer hardware. Doesn't sound like there is from my searches around Google. 

Is your computer very old?
Could be the power supply starting to go bad or video card going bad.

More likely the code the game is using for graphics is causing your display driver to crash.

Do you have a more recent game?
If played at max settings do you get these same kind of issues?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

If you are running Win 7 try this. Right click on the shortcut and click properties. after that go to the "Compatibility" Tab and then check the box where it says "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" and click on the listbox under it. Then, select "Windows 98" and click "Apply". Then start the game.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Mhouser and black-wolf for your postes so far... 
Much appreciated ....
Blackwolf - I did as you post above , however still not work ... When I did put for win 98 then message appearing straight away like'file king.exe' Stoped working , and when I change for win2000/xp or any other then againg straight after launching cuts off and error message like. , your computer don't have graphic accelerator'. I wonder if anybody knows how to make those old games to play on win7

Mhouser , my computer options/details are a just little above in this thread ... It's not an old one , I bought it in the end of 2009....and it's called dell vostro 230...
If power supply goes bad, is there any chance to increase it
Or if graphic goes bad , is there any chance that it can be increased :add-on
And by the way I set this game hard truck 3 on max options/max resolution. So I crashes monitor very quickly now just after 5min play .... And after hard rebooting processor start working louder than usual ....
If you have any advise guys how to solve this issues please post ...
Thanks again


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Also I did try some other games such as crysis or snowball. And it keep crushes monitor thou.....


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

It's because of the age of the game it is not recognizing the video card. 
There are two other things you can try.
Try running Windows XP compatiblity mode (same procedure as I posted in post # 16)
If that doesn't work try running as administrator.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Yea , I tried everything from that list and even Run as administrator .... Same error message appearing


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I think that the software is just too old to run on Win 7.
Maybe someone else has some ideas.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have learned that sometimes it is better to google until you find an answer. I have ******* Rampage and TDR 2000 running on Win-7 64 bit.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys for your advise , however, of anybody has an idea re my problem that it crashes monitor and how to solve it , please keep posting .... Much appreciate ....


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Use this to post your specs http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe 
What is the manufacturer and model # of your PSU.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3070 Mb
Graphics Card: USB 2.0 VGA DEVICE-1(Extend), 3 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 467025 MB, Free - 326454 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 07N90W
Antivirus: ESET Smart Security 3.0, Updated and Enabled
 and it crashes a monitor very quickly in the game with following requirments:



Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7 (32/64-bit supported)
Intel Core 2 Duo @3.0 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
2 GB of RAM
256 MB nVidia GeForce 8800 or ATI Radeon HD 3870 video card
Sound card
10 GB free HDD space
DVD-ROM drive or Internet connection


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

manufacturer and model of my PSU is in the attachment..please check out


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

That was your motherboard. PSU is your power supply.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

do i have to open the back of my system block and look what`s written there for PSU......or there some other alternative way?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

GOT IT!!!
Manufacturer:-HIPRO
Model number:- HP-P3017F3P
UP/N:-D300P002L
DP/N:-0RW3R8
If anything else required please let me know....


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

What is your 3gb video card?
That power supply isn't even close to being able to run it.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Video card is GForce GT220 ...
is bad power supply might resulting in crashes of monitor.... If so , what's the best way to improve it?
Thanks


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I would put in a 600w to 650w PSU with a single 12v rail. The 12 v rail is important as that card wants 24 amps under load. Gaming computers and computers with high end video cards don't do well with a cheap power supply.
BTW it's your computer that is crashing not your monitor.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry, what you mean is my computer that crashes not mine monitor? Could you clarify?
How many "w" my current PSU has? Did you check it somewhere? If so , could you share?
And lastly , yea, I agree for 650w with 12v rail.... Do you know the best place where to find them? And will be there a problem for new PSU to suite my current box?
Thanks for everything!


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

> Sorry, what you mean is my computer that crashes not mine monitor? Could you clarify?


The monitor only displays what the computer sends to it. If the monitor was crashing it would mean that the monitor was bad. In your case the monitor is OK, the computer is crashing.



> How many "w" my current PSU has? Did you check it somewhere? If so , could you share?


300w http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/vostro-230/pd



> And lastly , yea, I agree for 650w with 12v rail.... Do you know the best place where to find them? And will be there a problem for new PSU to suite my current box?


That power supply is OK for that card. That meets the minimum requirements according nVidia. My mistake I read your post as a 3gb video card.

So we are back to the fact that the game is too old to run on Win 7.
Your computer being a mini would be very hard to upgrade anything. If you want a gaming computer you should sell that one and get a new PC suitable for gaming. A new one with Win7 still probably won't run the game. However, I have seen posts that some people have been able to run the game on Win 7. It may be that the video card that they have is recognized or that they have a 32 bit version of Win 7 and are able to play it. I don't know for sure.


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

I mainly buy from either NewEgg or TigerDirect for online Retailers.
New Egg has a PSU calcultor on their site. I typed in your specs it suggests minimum of 322W.
http://images10.newegg.com/BizIntell/tool/psucalc/index.html

Most PSU should be able to replace yours, need to make sure it has everything you need. 
Number of pins to power motherboard, could be 20 or 24 pin connector. 
Type of Hard drive power (SATA or 4 pin)
CPU need a dedicated power? My motherboard require a 4 pin power plugged in next to CPU.
Number of fans in your case need power? (4 pin connector)

If worried about not having enough room for cables in your case, modular PSUs allow you to remove unused cables.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Mhouser - look at his specs he would need a mini PSU a standard PSU will not fit in his case.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your detailed explanation guys, however still have some concerns...
Black-wolf , let's forgot that old game, I convinced that it won't work on win7 anyway, now I want to achive that games from year 2009 and further won't make a monitor crashes after couple minutes of play(for example one that I posted requirments for just above In this thread)...its a shame...
.do you guys know where can I get 650w PSU, that it'll suite my PC?... I'm aiming to get this PSU and then see if any changes occurred


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

Can you give us the width and hieght of your current PSU?

seen Mini ITX and Micro ATX PSUs not sure which one you need.

ITX Dimensions: 3.2" x 1.7" x 6"
ATX Dimensions: 4.8" x3.8" x 2.5"


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I haven't found any, the largest I have found is a 400w. You would not only need a power supply but a better video card and you don't have a lot of options in that small case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007657%20600014011&IsNodeId=1&name=Mini%20ITX


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Mhouser said:


> Can you give us the width and hieght of your current PSU?
> 
> seen Mini ITX and Micro ATX PSUs not sure which one you need.
> 
> ...


 yea, i`ve just measured:
Widht -6.0"
heigth-3.5"
length/depth-5.5"


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats not a mini PSU,

Similar to standard Corsair PSU I looked up.
5.9"(W) x 3.4"(H) x 6.3"(L)


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

black-wolf said:


> I haven't found any, the largest I have found is a 400w. You would not only need a power supply but a better video card and you don't have a lot of options in that small case.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=100007657 600014011&IsNodeId=1&name=Mini ITX


 i`m just wonder is my current video card wont be able to work with the game requirment of which i posted in postN25..... I agree Mhouser that pile up a new mashine is the best thing to do, but for me its just not time now, i had it in plans,but just not now....i really did like to improve this one for now,as i`m not as such a gamer., its just sometime to kill a bit of time, and i.ve got this fancy game requirments of which on post n25 it.s just after 30min of play, monitor goes off, after hard rebooting system works louder, also when i tried to put on max resolution , then monitor goes off even quicker, just after 5min...also game is taking huge amount of time to load.......


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Mhouser said:


> I mainly buy from either NewEgg or TigerDirect for online Retailers.
> New Egg has a PSU calcultor on their site. I typed in your specs it suggests minimum of 322W.
> http://images10.newegg.com/BizIntell/tool/psucalc/index.html
> 
> ...


i`ve looked up on my and it`s following:
24 pin connector for motherboard
Please check attachment for Hard drive power, it looks as no SATA and no 4in either(i migth be wrong)
My motherboard require a 4 pin power plugged in next to CPU.
in the attachnent you`ll see connector to the harddrive P3.....
there is another connector was there P4,but wasn`t connected, just hanging-wonder what is that for?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

sorry guys for disturbing ......I found one exactly the same size that my current one...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/650-WATT-su...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1348089273&sr=1-1., can you pleae have a look and advise if it will work on my PC
Thanks in advance


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

That has to be a piece of junk at that price a good PSU 650w would run 75 to 80 pounds.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL...you never know....could you check this one if poss?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powercool-7...19?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1348090276&sr=1-19


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not familiar with a lot of brands that are sold in the UK so I have no idea of (quality).
*Technical Details *

Connectors:
20+4 Pin Motherboard: 1
4+4 Pin 12V: 1
SATA: 5
4-Pin Molex: 5
6+2 Pin PCI-e: 2
Floppy: 1
Output:
3.3V: 24A
5V: 24A
12V1: 16A
12V2: 18A
+5VSB: 2A
The 12v rails are OK for a low range video card.
Example a nVidia 560 requires 24 amps on a 12v rail.
With that being said if you upgrade your video card you're going to have to make sure that it fits in your case and the amperage is good for it.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks black-wolf
this one has independent double +12V rails....Will they not take 24 apms under load....
so you recon 
this one 12v1-16a
12v2-18a
will it not counted as a one unit ......for example 16+18=34a under load?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

No, that would require a single rail PSU.
This is about as low as I would go http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMP...-Supply/dp/tech-data/B0050AFU46/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

ok,i seen review for this one...and if you dont mind to confirm if it be ok!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMP...f=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=340831031&s=computers


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Without going back and re-reading all 50+ posts, is the problem that you're trying to run a really old game on a new computer? If so, a new power supply isn't going to fix it.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> Without going back and re-reading all 50+ posts, is the problem that you're trying to run a really old game on a new computer? If so, a new power supply isn't going to fix it.


i cant run an old game due my os is win7, reason why PSU , its because even with new games designed for win7 , when i start playing,play duringn 10min and then monitor goes off, system freeze....so guys recommended to try upgrade couple things....


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Also , if anyone knows good graphic card, could you let me know please.... Thanks


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

What is your budget for a video card?


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

I use 560ti card no lag issues from games I play (Witcher 2, Mass Effect 3, Guild Wars 2) on max settings, but I also have an i5 2500K cpu.

That is an expensive card if you dont do much PC games. Expensive when I bought it when Witcher 2 first came out.

What I suggest you do search for benchmark test for a game that has recently came out. Look at the cards that can run the game at medium setting at 30fps and faster. How I chose mine when I was building my computer.

Couldn't find any benchmark tests for the nvidia 600 series cards, this page compares several cards with several games.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7770-7750-benchmark,3135.html

Edit: You dont want 520/620 cards, they are basically same card you have now, just a newer revision of it.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

hey guys, i know it`s a pain and i do apologise ,however, could anyone look at post #50, and just confirm if that`ll be okay for my PC
thanks in advance


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

olex said:


> hey guys, i know it`s a pain and i do apologise ,however, could anyone look at post #50, and just confirm if that`ll be okay for my PC
> thanks in advance


 That is a good PSU. It will be fine.


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

I am finding very little info about number of connections for this power supply on Amazon's site in details section. Will probably need to try to look up more info on the manufacturer's website.

Am I reading this correctly? You need to buy a fan for it!


> Hydro Series H70 Core builds on the award winning legacy of our H70 cooler, with one key difference, you supply your own fans.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Mhouser said:


> I am finding very little info about number of connections for this power supply on Amazon's site in details section. Will probably need to try to look up more info on the manufacturer's website.
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? You need to buy a fan for it!


 The PSU ??, You don't need to buy a fan for the PSU.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Mhouser said:


> I am finding very little info about number of connections for this power supply on Amazon's site in details section. Will probably need to try to look up more info on the manufacturer's website.
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? You need to buy a fan for it!


following is from the technical data of the product
[_An ultra-quiet 140mm double ball-bearing fan delivers excellent airflow at an exceptionally low noise level by varying fan speed in response to temperature[_


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

also i looked through recent game called `battelfield3`; and it comes with following requirments
---
*commended system requirements for Battlefield 3*


OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
RAM: 4GB
Graphics card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon 6950.
Graphics card memory: 1 GB
Sound card: DirectX compatibl sound card
Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version

could anyone suggest what i should done to additionally that it will work on my PC
all PC details are above
i`m only mainly concerned regarding graphic card
thanks again


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

The 6950 will definitely run it and probably the GTX 560 but probably not quite as well.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm too far from knowing everything about PC's , but I thought that the name of graphic card doesn't really matter as card memory? I see there required 1gb ... So my one 1gb ... Will it work then?
Please explain a bit advance if you can ... As I read from previos posts that to choosing card better from the recent new games requirments ...


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

It's not the manufacturer and it's not just how much memory it's the architecture of the GPU. This site gives you a hierarchy http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-review,3107-7.html

This site you can compare individual cards http://www.anandtech.com/bench/GPU12/372


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Got my new PSU try to fit, however, it has couple of 6pins connectors for motherboard , but don't have an 4 pin that my motherboard required.... Can anyone suggest if there is alternative option that I can make it work... Thanks in advance..


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

What PSU did you get?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Corsair, as from post #50


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, sorry found 8pin one that I can split on half... So everything connected now... Although , tried to run that game again and it crashes PC same way , couple minutes play, monitor goes off, system freezes .... Through those couple minutes of play , game kind of freezes too, goes like in slow mode and then back good again , play world kind of breaking ... Well, got to look for a decent graphic card now I suppose .....


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, but you have a PSU that will support a good GPU.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes ,thank for all your help with choosing it.... However, can I find somehow , whether my GPU is on motherboard or part of graphic card... (Only wondering).... 
And lastly, what is the best option with my system graphic card :- is to stick another card additionally to the one that I have already, or , to get some proper one and fix without previous one helping ...


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Get a new card better than the one you have and take the old one out.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Could you look at this one and see if it will works in my pc ?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/ol/B0076HQYMI?c=n&qid=1349388831&sr=8-94


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

It will work, will it fit in your case?
11.8" x 5.1" x 2.3"
29.97cm x 12.95cm x 5.84cm


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, it seems to be just fit, however ,I think it won't coz couple small things on the motherboard might be on the way , and also I've seen those reviews for the card and its not 100% satisfying ... 
Could you look at this option.,http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0087YADCG/ref=aw_d_detail?pd=1&qid=1350124073&sr=8-11, and if I get 2* of them, I think I've got 4gb allowance ...
Please let me know your opinion/option if you can , although if card is too big for the box I heard that you can get it out of box by pci expres extension ...
Again, please let me know your thoughts ... 
Thanks in advance


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

The 640 is no where near as fast as the 7950.
Don't be concerned with reviews from Amazon, they are giiven by novices for the most part and most problems people have with PC products is user error.
You can compare individual cards here. http://www.anandtech.com/bench/GPU12/372


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok, I,ve found now this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B007X8ENIW/ref=aw_d_detail?pd=1&qid=1350221716&sr=8-2, seems to be not bad, however look at the size of it ... First of all, and then pci-e cable riser I've manage to find only 11cm long ... Can't get my head arround what's the simplest option be..... If you got any ideas please help.. Thanks


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

That is a big card 
29.97 x 12.95 x 5.84
what do you mean by the PCIe cable riser?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

By big I meant following :
_Product Details
Manufacturer: Asus 
Manufacturer reference: 4716659202677 
Product Dimensions: 40 cm x 25 cm x 6 cm; 998 g
Boxed-product Weight: 1.84 Kg
ASIN: B007X8ENIW 
Amazon.co.uk Sales Rank: 4453

And by PCI-e riser cable I meant a product which represent an extension for pci-e slot in order when you need to stick additional graphic card in, but the other 2 what you ve got cover that slot with theirs size , .... So then you stick pci riser cable in and bring that additional card where you like ...._


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone any suggestions?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I am not understanding what you are trying to accomplish. Your link was to a tablet.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

&#1057;&#1088;&#1086;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

What do you mean like - to a tablet? 
Please let me know what's occurred ....?
I mean ; is it link from post#77 that you cannot view/open ,.. 
Let me know


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I can see 77 but what is in post 79?


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry about that, it's so strange.,. When I was copied product details from the link that in post 77 all information was there the same as in the post 79, but now when I opened same link , I can see different dimensions now like 29*11*cm ... I don't know my self what's occurred ...


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

You won't need an additional card with a 660ti or greater.


----------



## olex (Dec 2, 2010)

I wasn't intended to get an additional cart to 680, but I was asking if you know anything re cable risers that it can solve my problem in case that couple small things on the motherboard will not give a chance to stick this big graphic card straight in to the slot ... Thanks ...


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

The card will fit in the slot, you need to make sure that the case will accomodate the card.


----------

